# New to DI2



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Bought a 5.9 Domane last week with Ultegra DI2 and I just can't stop !
I rode Red from 2008 to last fall and replaced it with Campy Chorus only to be disappointed with the results. The thumb shifting is really not for me. But, the appearance with the carbon crank arms and shifters are top notch. I'm just blown away with the shifting of the DI2 compared to anything else I've ridden. Should've made the move last year instead of going Campy.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just don't forget about the battery. Needs a charge every few months or so.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Congratulations. Di2 is the most fun I have ever had with my clothes on.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I really like mine but the the sprint shifters are the icing for me. Shifting in the drops is so effortless.


----------

